# [S.F.D.W.] 27.01.06 Pizzaplauder !!!!



## Coffee (13. Januar 2006)

Hallo Leute,

2006 hat begonnen und es wird gleich Zeit für einen Pizzaplauder  

*TERMIN:

Freitag 27.01.06

Ort: Vecchia Osteria - Rieter-/ Ecke Rückertstr.

Zeit: 19.00*

Bitte wieder kurz hier Eure Teilnahme dokumentieren damit ich die Reservierung in angriff nehmen kann.

Danke coffee


----------



## SpongeBob (13. Januar 2006)

Also ich bin zu 80% dabei, muss erst noch schauen ob ich das bis 19.00 Uhr schaffe, weil ich da gerade ne Schulung haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pino (13. Januar 2006)

Ich bin dabei. Michi vermutlich auch (ist mal wieder auf der Piste, kann sie gerade nicht fragen ;-)

Gruß, Pino


----------



## -FX-RIDER- (13. Januar 2006)

Soweit ich meine Termine überblicken kann bin ich auch mit von der Partie...
Insofern meine "Regierung" was anderes geplant hat geb ich noch bescheid...

Bei Saufen Für Den Weltfrieden bin ich immer dabei...

P.S.:
Ist ja ein guter Zweck, kann man die Rechnung als Spende von der Steuer absetzten???


----------



## sideshowbob (13. Januar 2006)

wie immer DABEI!


----------



## Pino (13. Januar 2006)

Hi Coffee, bitte reserviere doch nur einen Platz für mich. Michi kommt zwar auch, aber erst gegen halb neun, dann sind sicher schon ein paar Plätze wieder frei  
Pino


----------



## Riddick (13. Januar 2006)

Komme auch.  

Riddick


----------



## showman (13. Januar 2006)

Meld  

Gruß Showman


----------



## Mr.hardtail (13. Januar 2006)

*hierschrei*  

Frag nochmal bei meinen WP-Kollegen nach, da lässt sich bestimmt noch einer Mitschleifen.  

Grüße

Matthias


----------



## Hörn-Rider (14. Januar 2006)

dabei.


----------



## SpongeBob (23. Januar 2006)

Das Treffen mal in Erinnerung ruf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pino (23. Januar 2006)

Schon witzig... jedesmal, wenn hier jemand postet und ich eine Benachrichtigung darüber in der Inbox finde, wird die mit dem Schleifchen versehen: *** GMX Spamverdacht ***. Muss wohl an "S.F.D.W." liegen (was auch immer das bedeuten mag ;-)
Pino


----------



## sideshowbob (24. Januar 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Das Treffen mal in Erinnerung ruf



siehst pizzaplauder ist doch viel besser als swingerclub  
da kannst du auch alleine kommen


----------



## Coffee (24. Januar 2006)

ok, ich bestell dann mal heute den tisch/tische ;-)

coffee


----------



## Naaf (24. Januar 2006)

Wollt noch sagen, dass ich auch dabei bin.

Gruß


----------



## SpongeBob (24. Januar 2006)

sideshowbob schrieb:
			
		

> siehst pizzaplauder ist doch viel besser als swingerclub
> da kannst du auch alleine kommen




Ja klar isses besser, mit Euch kann doch Keiner mithalten  

*schleim*


----------



## biker-wug (25. Januar 2006)

Hi Leute,

muß leider mal wieder absagen, bin im Umzugsstreß, Samstag ist aber alles vorbei, dann kann ich endlich mal wieder biken gehen, nach über einem viertel Jahr!!

Beim nächsten Pizzaplauder bin ich wieder mit dabei!!

Hab euch alle ja schon ewig nimmer gesehen, seid der ..auf den Spuren der Falken Tour letzten April!!

Das muß sich ändern!!

Wünsch euch allen viel Spaß am Freitag!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (26. Januar 2006)

tisch ist also nun reserviert, für 19 uhr morgen.

bis dann

coffee


----------



## Pino (26. Januar 2006)

Wie, nur einer?  
Danke!
Pino


----------



## SpongeBob (26. Januar 2006)

Willst du das Jeder einen Tisch bekommt?


----------



## Pino (26. Januar 2006)

Nee, das denn auch wieder nicht, ist ja keine schriftliche Prüfung


----------



## SpongeBob (27. Januar 2006)

ERSTER! 

War nen netter Abend und Coffee sieht ganz anders aus als ich dachte. So weiblich


----------



## Coffee (27. Januar 2006)

*gg* hab ich nicht gesagt......ok, taschengeld gestrichen *lol*

gute nacht,....ach falscher thread


coffee


----------



## Hörn-Rider (28. Januar 2006)

Und das nächste ma geh'ma sushiplaudern. Da schau'mer mal was geht, oder?  
Jeder nimmt nen fuffi mit und wer ihn als erster auf hat, hat gewonnen.

@coffee
es bloggt wohl erst morgen, wa? Du machst es spannend  

Gut's Nächtla


----------



## Coffee (28. Januar 2006)

hörn-rider,

es ist gebloggt *gg*

coffee

P.S. running suhi, wird die tage nen extra aufruf geben.


----------



## Riddick (28. Januar 2006)

@Coffee

Wahnsinn, Du musst ja richtig hungrig gewesen sein.  Sieht auf jeden Fall richtig lecker aus - runter bekomme ich das Zeug allerdings nicht.  

Riddick


----------



## dubbel (28. Januar 2006)

Pino schrieb:
			
		

> Schon witzig... jedesmal, wenn hier jemand postet und ich eine Benachrichtigung darüber in der Inbox finde, wird die mit dem Schleifchen versehen: *** GMX Spamverdacht ***. Muss wohl an "S.F.D.W." liegen (was auch immer das bedeuten mag
> Pino


was bedeutet eigentlich s.f.d.w.? 
saufen fressen drogen weiber?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Riddick (28. Januar 2006)

Schönste Frauen des Winters.


----------



## SpongeBob (28. Januar 2006)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> saufen fressen drogen weiber?



Das kann es nicht heißen, weil dann wärst du da gewesen.


----------



## dubbel (28. Januar 2006)

worte können nicht ausdrücken, wie sehr du mir auf den sack gehst.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (28. Januar 2006)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> worte können nicht ausdrücken, wie sehr du mir auf den sack gehst.


----------



## Pino (28. Januar 2006)

Riddick schrieb:
			
		

> @Coffee
> 
> Wahnsinn, Du musst ja richtig hungrig gewesen sein.  Sieht auf jeden Fall richtig lecker aus - runter bekomme ich das Zeug allerdings nicht.
> 
> Riddick


Ich wollte es ja nun doch einmal probieren, doch das eine Mal hat dann auch gereicht für den Rest des Lebens  
Pino


----------



## -FX-RIDER- (30. Januar 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

war ein witziger Abend am Freitag...  
Meine Verwunderung zum Thema Coffee wurde ja scho breit getreten...
Kann ja a nix dafür das ich zu faul zum Gallerie kucken bin...  

So long... Greetz @ all


----------



## Tom:-) (30. Januar 2006)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> was bedeutet eigentlich s.f.d.w.?
> saufen fressen drogen weiber?


 
*S*aufen *F*ür *D*en *W*eltfrieden.


----------

